# Dougie plays up only around other people!



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Dougie is great most of the time. His recall is brilliant, doesn't pull on the lead or run out the front door. Basically does what I tell him until someone else is there! If we have visitors or go somewhere (except pubs weirdly!) he is a nightmare. He jumps at them, gets a bit bitey, follows them around instead of me. Barks his head off and generally just looks like a nightmare. People are always asking can I leave him on his own, as I assume when we are somewhere else that he's worried I'm going to leave him there but he is absolutely fine when I leave him alone at home, I've filmed him a few times to be sure! Is it just because he's only one???? Any ideas anyone? 😊


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like he gets super excited. Maggie does too. Whenever I take her to the pet store it takes me about 10 minutes just to get to the door which is about 30 feet away from us. She eventually clues in that when she's pulling and being vocal and unruly, we don't go anywhere until she calms down. Last weekend I took her to an outdoor craft sale. Tons of distractions for her. At one point she gave a great big sigh and gave up. She walked slowly by my side without pulling for the rest of the time we were there. I think the more they are exposed to different places the better they will be. It just takes time as both our dogs are still young and learning about things.


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you Lindor. We do take him to lots of different places, my boyfriend is at sailing competitions a lot and we always take him. Nice to hear he's not the only one, I was feeling like it was over excitement and because he is young but can't help thinking is it something I've done or not done! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How old is dougie now?
Has he hit the "teenage years"??
Keep socialising him - he will get better ..... After about 2 years!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If he's doing it when you're out or at home then I don't think it can be worry about being left unless you've left him often at other places? But even then the following other people around makes no sense either.  It sounds more like a learned obsessive type behaviour to me. Rufus jumps like a kangaroo before we get in the car for example and I blame only myself for letting it happen in the first place. 

In any case I'd teach him a really good "settle down" first and then enlist a few friends to help you train him to do it consistantly around people. Keeping him on a short lead when people visit will help until you crack it.


----------

